# Black Friday OC Beach Ride 2018 (CA of course)



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2018)

Balboa Bakery 10ish, ride at 10:30
Earlier, for the It's IT reward: my Pad before 9
We always have a good Time.
Post here or text me, 714 tripple3 5751 let's Ride.














last years ride thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/black-friday-oc-beach-ride-2017.120748/
tag occasional and usual suspects: @birdzgarage @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @old hotrod @John @schwinnja @rcole45 @mrg @rustintime @lounging @kevin x @Cory @Jimmy V @KeithB @Teddysride @Goatroper @Hippie Mike @Jarod24 @iswingping @slick @fordmike65 @rustjunkie @Pedal pushers @63caddy @Schwinn499 @JAF/CO @TR6SC @tryder @fat tire trader @Autocycleplane @Eric 
I know there's more of you; please ride with us again anyway; tag yourself, or just show up; let's Ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2018)

Awesome! I was gonna text you this weekend whether this ride was on. Pretty sure we can make it. Thanks for the invite!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2018)

No can do.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 19, 2018)

Wow time flys! Seems like just the other day.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 19, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Awesome! I was gonna text you this weekend whether this ride was on. Pretty sure we can make it. Thanks for the invite!




Good thing you didn't wait till the weekend, cause it would have been over , it's on Friday !


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Good thing you didn't wait till the weekend, cause it would have been over , it's on Friday !



This PAST weekend


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 19, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> This PAST weekend




But you posted it today? Anyways,  it was just a joke ....sheesh...


----------



## Goatroper (Nov 20, 2018)

Im going to try and make it , fingers crossed .


----------



## Cory (Nov 21, 2018)

Looks like I'm here a couple days early, lol. Hope I can make it Friday.



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin x (Nov 22, 2018)

I’m a solid maybe ‍♂️


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2018)

I feel like riding the Beach Tommorrow; who's rolling with me?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2018)

Nice to get out for a bit. Thanks for the invite Mark!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 23, 2018)

There’s that Schwinn kid !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks for making the trip @fordmike65 @rustjunkie @kevin x @eddie_bravo and your son; I enjoyed the ride.













We enjoyed Its It sammiches at my place after; thanks for the ride.


----------



## kevin x (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for putting this together Mark, always a great ride!


----------

